# zoning out



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

I was wondering if you all find yourself zoning out frequently,, Like with a blank stare off into space. even when you are dong somthing just all of the sudden find yourself in a blank stare.

I am beggining to wonder if I need to go get an ECG, probably just my imagination running away again.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Zoning out? :shock: .....Me...never. What we're we talking about again?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, I zone out a lot. :?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a zoner! LOL


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, all the time. And then sometimes I get people who think I'm staring at them, but I really don't even see them, I'm just spacin' out.

This girl got all pissed at me once cuz she thought I was checkin' out her boyfriend.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my teachers labled me 'troubled' and a 'daydreamer' because of this. i do admit i do alot of daydreaming, but the zoning out is not that at all. because when it happens im not thinking at all. i just go completely blank. i was told by a doctor that i was probably having petit mal seizures. but ive never followed up on it. besides all they will do is put me on meds and i really want to put my guineapig days behind me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hi there,
How's this for "ZONING OUT"? I have found myself stairring at a sprinkler in my front yard for about 10 minutes before I realized what I was doing. Once I did the same thing with the agitator on my washing machine. It seems like it doesn't take much for me to zone out. Sheesh

I wish you peace,

Tony*


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Thats what I am talking about.... exactly.... Is that just part of DP/DR or do I dare say is that something that we should get checked out by a neurologist?


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

It happens to me when I'm obsessing and completely lost in my own thoughts, when I'm out of it and not participating with the real world. Then I come back to reality picking at a zit in the mirror or some such thing.

If I went to the neurologist every time this happened...


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, sometimes...But that happened to me even before my dp/dr started...Actually, I think it happened more often then.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah. I zone out so much that I lose track of time. Especially when reading or something. I think it's pretty normal, especially of "our kind."


----------

